# im looking 4 Anime wg stories



## whoa778 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey every1 i was hoping if sum1 can give me sum anime(bleach, naruto, inuyasha, FF, soul calibur ect) weight gain story(or pics) links or sumthing and yes ive been at animexpansion.com but im lookin if ther r any here or sumwher else 

i would really appreciate it

if ur interested in anime pics and stories i suggust animexpansion


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 25, 2008)

Look on DeviantArt.

Also, use a spellchecker. It'll help you look like you're not a retarded 12-year-old.


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually it isn't 12 year old lack of education being reflected here. 

Its inappropriate use of text message English, which should IMHO be confined to text message venues. 

But then, I'm part of the generation that popularized acronyms such as IMHO - before 1900 they were seldom used.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 25, 2008)

Me, I remember when IMHO was used in tiny mimeo/ditto zines produced for fannish amateur press alliances - years before text messaging. 



Observer said:


> But then, I'm part of the generation that popularized acronyms such as IMHO - before 1900 they were seldom used.


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2008)

But Wilson, my good man, even if we know that AM meant Addressograph-Multigraph, GE General Electrioc, IBM International Business Machines, and WPA the Works Progress Administration they are still all 20th century acronyms. I believe Teddy Roosevelt started it with the FDA circa 1906 or 8.

How many acronyms can you name that were from the 19th century or prior?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummm, RSVP?


----------



## Observer (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummm, possibly, but wasn't it originally an abbreviation R.S.V.P. rather than a true acronym? I'm not sure when the newer version became common.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be. (Gee, we've wandered far afield from the topic!)


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 31, 2008)

OK so what about "aux quais" ?


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2008)

PS?

(and regarding the original post: I have no idea, sorry)


----------



## karbonpotassium (Sep 3, 2008)

Regarding the OP, I think http://www.animexpansion.com/ or a Search of DeviantArt are your best bets. Possibly at http://www.process-productions.com/forum/index.php too. There isn't a lot of fanfiction here.

And please, at least type as though you are writing an e-mail and not a text message. Thanks.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2008)

whoa778 said:


> hey every1 i was hoping if sum1 can give me sum anime(bleach, naruto, inuyasha, FF, soul calibur ect) weight gain story(or pics) links or sumthing and yes ive been at animexpansion.com but im lookin if ther r any here or sumwher else
> 
> i would really appreciate it
> 
> if ur interested in anime pics and stories i suggust animexpansion




Hey there, have you tried this site-I've already input a search term for you to try: http://www.writing.com/main/search?action=search&ps=1&search_for=WEIGHT+GAIN&ps_genre=&ps_type=

I hope this helps you find what your looking for! :bow:


----------



## whoa778 (Sep 13, 2008)

I get it! I was typing the post like a text message. I didn't know people would care, but I guess people do care over the smallest things. Next time I'll make it messier just to piss you guys off.

For those of you who helped me, Thank you.


----------



## mcshazbot (Sep 10, 2009)

karbonpotassium said:


> Regarding the OP, I think http://www.animexpansion.com/ or a Search of DeviantArt are your best bets. Possibly at http://www.process-productions.com/forum/index.php too. There isn't a lot of fanfiction here.
> 
> And please, at least type as though you are writing an e-mail and not a text message. Thanks.



Too bad you practically need an invite to join the process forums


----------

